# Oversize Decoys



## River (Aug 28, 2012)

Picked up these decoys for Marylands eastern shore this season. Im hoping they can be seen from waaaay off.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Aug 28, 2012)

:LOL2: you should have a awesome season heres one that I used last year it worked great.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 28, 2012)

River said:


> Picked up these decoys for Marylands eastern shore this season. Im hoping they can be seen from waaaay off.


Are you going to use a mile long line?


----------



## pelagicbldr (Sep 4, 2012)

I wanna know what size shot? :lol:


----------



## River (Sep 5, 2012)

Slugs...haha


----------

